# Nasty tick bite on my dog



## telsonman (Jun 24, 2011)

So I was rubbing my sheltie's belly, and I found one tick. No biggie, it was on his belly. Well, my wife then found one low on his shoulder, and the wound looked really nasty. Here are pictures of the tick still embedded, and one after we pulled the tick off. We treated the wound with peroxide and alcohol, and we're going to clean it every day. Turns out I'm a few weeks late on their flea and tick application.To us, it appears that he was irritated by the tick and rubbed the area raw. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Take the dog to the vet.  Dogs can get Lyme and that does not look good.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Take the dog to the vet.  Dogs can get Lyme and that does not look good.



X2  Dogs are a susceptible to a host of tick borne diseases.  Most are treatable with a round or two of antibiotics but the earlier you catch it the better.  See your vet for a full tick panel.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 24, 2011)

Ouch!!!

That's one fat sucker there!!!

See the vet please. That big of a rash from a tick bite can't be good.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 25, 2011)

Tick borne arthritis in dogs can affect them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## BobKat (Jun 25, 2011)

Most likely its just irritation, however it wouldn't hurt to give the dog a round of antibiotics, and you can even use neosporin to help the bite heal.


----------

